# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Nav chip select

## JS

Iekārta- FlirSystems FlashSight termovīzors.
Defekts- Skatu meklētāja lcd matricas sildelements 20 grādu temperetūrā netiek atslēgts.
MAX6682 temperatūras ciparu pārveidotājam no cpld nepienāk chip select.
Shēmas, protams, nav tāpēc grūti kaut ko sīkāk paskaidrot.
cpld Xilnx XC2C512datasheetXC2C512.pdf

----------


## marizo

Nu es tā primitīvi pieietu - izzvanītu, vai nav uz Vdd/GND īsais dēļ plates defekta vai kāda elektrovadoša gruža. Shēma jau diezin vai tur diži palīdzētu, pēc loģikas uz CS jau nekas cits nevarētu sēdēt. Un pārējais jau programma, ne dzelzis.

----------


## JS

Bija doma Xilnx XC2C512 cpld uztaisīt resetu, bet kā jau pēc jatājuma var spriest šajā jomā zināšanu pietrūkst. Uz cs visu liku 1 (3.3V). Ir viens vesels FlashSight termovīzors, tam ieslēdzot parādās dažas nulles. SCK bojātajam ir. Visu iekārtu pieslēgt pie programatora vienkāršajam lietotājam nav paredzēts.
Tagad kā galējais risinājums tiek taisīta vienkārša atsevišķa plate ar komparatoru un histerēzes cilpu, kas aizvietos visu pārējo.

----------

